# Lifter's Perogy recipe



## Alix (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's one for vareniky (also known as perogies or h'lopchi) 

Dough: 
2.5 cups flour 
1/4 cup oil 
1 egg 
3/4 cup warm water 
Salt to taste 

Beat egg, add oil, then flour, alternately with water. Roll out thinly and cut into 4" circles or squares. Fill with mixture (below) and press together forming a half moon or triangle. Drop into boiling water and boild for about 7 minutes (until they float, not much longer!) 

Filling: (Note: here's where it gets fun!) 

1 pkg dry curd cottage cheese 
2 eggs 
salt to taste Optional, pepper to taste 
Optional, 1 small onion chopped and browned in margerine 
Iff filling seems dry, add 1 or 2 spoons of cream, and mix well... 

Or if you want to get fancy, try blueberries instead of onion 

Or change the cottage cheese over to mashed potato, and use 
1) minced onion, or 
2) finely crumbled bacon bits, or 
3) finely grated medium to old cheddar cheese 

(Or just go to the nearest Ukraininan Orthodox Catholic Church and let the grandma's sell you a honking big heap of them, and freeze them!) 

When serving, here's a few suggestions: 
1) Margerine or butter, plus 
2) Sour cream and 
3) melted medium to old cheddar, and/or 
4) fried bacon bits, and/or 
5) finely chopped green onions 
6) sliced finely straw mushrooms, fried in olive oil or bacon grease 

(Man! This gets me hungry! And its not "Steak and Perogies Night" until Friday, damnit!) 

BTW, I must repeat, DO NOT OVERCOOK the perogies...I'd sooner undercooked than overcooked... 

Yes, you can fry perogies in canola oil, or even deep fry them, I just don't like them like that, compared with boiled perogies... 

Takes me back to the days in Saskatoon, when, after the high school basketball game, the team would get into our parent's cars (borrowed, of course!) and go over to the O+O Drive in, a Ukrainian takeout drive through, for perogies at about 2300 hrs...


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, this would sure beat sliders at 2300 hours.  I'm suing - I was deprived!


----------

